# WTF???? The Elvira show just emailed me???



## BeneBaby (Jul 12, 2007)

Okay....I am flipping out like a dolphin. I have been waiting for the last 2 weeks for notification if I made it to the next step. Pretty sure they just emailed me and said they can't wait to see me tomorrow???

Ummmm.....what am I gonna do?? I have to book a flight and a room, like right now? Crap....I gotta go talk to the BF...I need Money!!!

I guess I am supposed to got to a cocktail party on the Haunted Queen Mary to meet Elvira and the other judges. It's supposed to go at least until midnight.

AHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 12, 2007)

OMG OMG OMG!!!! Yay AMANDA! That's great! Congrats and good luck!!!


----------



## Shelley (Jul 12, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## bluebird26 (Jul 12, 2007)

I knew it!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Bexy (Jul 12, 2007)

We told you. You will be the next Elvira. And you tell them we said so. Have a great time. And if you can please please please, take some pics for your MUT buddies.


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 12, 2007)

OMG!!! Amanda that is so awesome! A little short notice, but awesome!! Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Jesskaa (Jul 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Bexy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *We told you*. You will be the next Elvira. And you tell them we said so. Have a great time. And if you can please please please, take some pics for your MUT buddies. Yes we did.





Thats a SHOCKER. but its good!


----------



## bella1342 (Jul 12, 2007)

yay! i had a feeling this would happen. to me, you just gave up too early... i knew it! i am SO happy for you!


----------



## Lia (Jul 12, 2007)

Damn you just put a big smile and some tears of happiness on my face! Literally! I'm so happy ! (i relate to that thread Rosie posted before)


----------



## Manda (Jul 12, 2007)

OMG, thats so cool Amanda! Damn 1 day?? Yikes, okay we'll stop bugging you so you can make plans! Good luck hun you deserve it!

PS- While you're in Long Beach, 7th St. is where the good bars/food. fun stuff is


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 12, 2007)

Dude, that's hella of a late notice! Awww woop tho.

Hope all goes well down the road...

....and btw, get a good push-up bra, cus you know Elvira is basically kissing her tits in them outfits.


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 12, 2007)

I literally ran out of the house like a crazy person!!!

Fox just called me and said I need to be there for my interview with Elvira at 5pm. Following the interview there is a cocktail party on the boat.

This is crazy....a little notice would have been nice. The good thing is Southwest has tons of flights available to Orange County. My sweet BF, he said he would drive me in their were no flights....

They said they were going to send me something in the mail??? Instead I get an email and a phone call 26 hours before I have to be there....WAHHHH!


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Dude, that's hella of a late notice! Awww woop tho.
Hope all goes well down the road...

....and btw, get a good push-up bra, cus you know Elvira is basically kissing her tits in them outfits.





Haha Celly....Haven't you seen my avatar?? I kiss my tits all day...lol.


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 13, 2007)

Dude, that's hella cool.

Do you already know how many people are going to be in the top, meaning like top 20 contestants? Not who are going to be in it... just how many?

I think you have real high potential - you seem to have an inner Elivira in you.


----------



## Bexy (Jul 13, 2007)

So what does this mean exactly, are you going to be on the show for sure? Do you even know yet? I am so happy for you. Fill us in on as much as you can when you get back and have a blast.


----------



## luxotika (Jul 13, 2007)

Good luck girl! You will be the hottest Elvira I know! We are so proud!!


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 13, 2007)

Tomorrow I will meet with Elvira to see if I get to be on the actual show. I don't have to wait in the "Open Call" with thousands of other girls...maybe some boys too??? I am not sure when I will get the final notification, or if I will even be able to talk about it?? I know the show begins filming in mid september and airs in October.

I also don't know how many will be on the show?? Fox told me on the phone that the meeting and the cocktail party will be filmed and maybe used on the show!! It's so exciting!! I'm not even nervous. I really had just accepted that I didn't make it, I am too shocked to even worry.


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 13, 2007)

You gotta make an Elvira tutorial for us. Haha.

You know that's enivitable - before you become famous and all.

I'll make sure to tune in and record this!

You know, I'm juiced for you! Haha. Especially you being a Bay Area girl. Represent!


----------



## Lauren (Jul 13, 2007)

Wow that is so awesome amanda! Good luck!


----------



## MindySue (Jul 13, 2007)

OMG THATS SO COOL!!!!

YAY AMANDA. I KNEW YOUD MAKE IT!!

sorry im like excited with you haha..


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 13, 2007)

OMG! That's fantastic!!!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jul 13, 2007)

AHHH I'm flipping out for you!! Thats so frickin awesome. What are you gonna wear???? LOL. Good luck, and let us know everything that happens!!


----------



## Bexy (Jul 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Tomorrow I will meet with Elvira to see if I get to be on the actual show. I don't have to wait in the "Open Call" with thousands of other girls...maybe some boys too??? I am not sure when I will get the final notification, or if I will even be able to talk about it?? I know the show begins filming in mid september and airs in October. 
I also don't know how many will be on the show?? Fox told me on the phone that the meeting and the cocktail party will be filmed and maybe used on the show!! It's so exciting!! I'm not even nervous. I really had just accepted that I didn't make it, I am too shocked to even worry.

Do you know what you are wearing yet? You will have to take a pic since you did not get to post a pic last time. I can not wait to see the show, cause I know you will be on it. 
Celly, I think that is a great idea. I always love Amandas tuts anyway so that would be a cool one to see.


----------



## dentaldee (Jul 13, 2007)

I am very excited for you!!!! I was out of town when you posted this for the first time......so I've been reading up...........sounds like great adventures are in your future!!!


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 13, 2007)

I wish you the best, congrats!


----------



## KatJ (Jul 13, 2007)

Holy Crap Amanda... Glad there are flights available at such short notice. YAY for you!


----------



## MissMudPie (Jul 13, 2007)

YES! That's awesome!


----------



## Ashley (Jul 13, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 13, 2007)

See See I Was Right !!! I Was Right ! Congrats Amanda!


----------



## KristieTX (Jul 13, 2007)

OMG! How freakin' exciting, Amanda! I'm so happy for you and I know you will make a great Elvira!!!


----------



## Marisol (Jul 13, 2007)

YAY! Sending you lots of good vibes.


----------



## rejectstar (Jul 13, 2007)

You know, I didn't even respond in the thread where you said you hadn't gotten any notice from them yet. I knew you were too good for them to pass up! LOL. That's crazy short notice though... best of luck to you!!


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 13, 2007)

I just got more details....

The show will consist of 3, 1 hour long episodes. There will be 13 competitors who will face challenges of style, wit, courage and poise. America will vote on the second episode and the winner will be crowned on the final episode.


----------



## MindySue (Jul 13, 2007)

you're gonna get lots of votes from us MUT'ers!!!


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 13, 2007)

Oh snap. That's it? Pfft.

That's not much face time then...

...remember to make sure to kiss them titis.



Will most likely do the trick.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jul 13, 2007)

So are you for sure gonna be on the show??


----------



## Bexy (Jul 13, 2007)

That is awesome. You know we will all vote for you.


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh snap. That's it? Pfft.
That's not much face time then...

...remember to make sure to kiss them titis.



Will most likely do the trick.

Originally Posted by *kaylin_marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So are you for sure gonna be on the show?? Celly....Girl you make me laugh toooo much. If I won the show, thats when the real fun begins. I would have my own late night horror movie show. That's the point of the search! And Girl, if I make it on the show I will be kissing these chichi's everynight and thanking them!!
Kaylin- After I meet Elvira tomorrow, I will find out if I made it onto the real show.


----------



## Anna (Jul 13, 2007)

omg thats AWESOME!! what are you going to wear?!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jul 13, 2007)

You get to meet Elvira!! haha thats so sweet. you know i'll vote for ya.


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Celly....Girl you make me laugh toooo much. If I won the show, thats when the real fun begins. I would have my own late night horror movie show. That's the point of the search! And Girl, if I make it on the show I will be kissing these chichi's everynight and thanking them!!
Kaylin- After I meet Elvira tomorrow, I will find out if I made it onto the real show.

Swear... that late night show will air on Fox or a network owned by Fox?
If you make it - I'll kiss'em myself.

...yes, yes... I will go homo for Amanda/Elvira.

Wait - does the winner get to be named Elvira? What a cool honor.


----------



## MindySue (Jul 13, 2007)

holy shit manda! imagine if you won..i'd be selling the stuff you are sending me on ebay for big bucks!! haha.


----------



## KimC2005 (Jul 13, 2007)

That's incredibly awesome, Amanda!! Congratulations! Can't wait to see pictures! You know you will have all of us behind you supporting you all the way!


----------



## Manda (Jul 13, 2007)

Yup, I will definetly vote for you!


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jul 13, 2007)

That's really awesome, Congrats and I wish u the best!


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif holy shit manda! imagine if you won..i'd be selling the stuff you are sending me on ebay for big bucks!! haha.



Hahahahaha!!! You remind me of my best friend Liz. I am the Maid of Honor in her Wedding on August 4th. She told me if I win she will sell the Wedding pics to OK! Magazine...hahaha. 
Man.....there's a lot of scandalous pics of me floating around....uh oh.


----------



## KatJ (Jul 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hahahahaha!!! You remind me of my best friend Liz. I am the Maid of Honor in her Wedding on August 4th. She told me if I win she will sell the Wedding pics to OK! Magazine...hahaha. 
Man.....there's a lot of scandalous pics of me floating around....uh oh.

Uhoh, time to start paying people off... I'm soooo excited for you, and will most def be voting for ya!


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jul 13, 2007)

Congrads girly I hope you get the part. : )


----------



## -Liz- (Jul 13, 2007)

i dont even know what this is but congrats and yay and youre awsome and i wish you the best! u have my vote whatever it is!


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 13, 2007)

best of luck chicken! when you get back you gotta tell us all about it. Lol about the push up bra... hot.


----------



## semantje (Jul 13, 2007)

soooo exciting!! i wish you the best luck!!!


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jul 13, 2007)

OMG. Congratulations! You definitely have my vote!!


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Jul 13, 2007)

That is so great, good thing you checked your email!! The short notice sucks, but its great you get to meet Elvira!! You will do great girl!


----------



## LilDee (Jul 13, 2007)

Dude! that's frikkin awesome!! omg i'm so excited for you!!!

Congrats!


----------



## magosienne (Jul 13, 2007)

yaaay, that's so awesome, congrats !!!!!











best of luck !!!


----------



## Scarlette (Jul 13, 2007)

I am so proud of my best friend! I am flipping out like a circus midget. I am going to be on the show, too!!!!! I promised Amanda I would fly out and be the "friend stopping by". hahah! I love it. I can't ****ing wait!!! We really ARE going to be the next goth Mary Kate and Ashley!!! My phone kept cutting out when Amanda called.. hecka dumb. If you read this.. BE CAREFUL.. don't let anyone touch the boobs!!


----------



## justdragmedown (Jul 13, 2007)

wow thast great good luck


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 13, 2007)

Wow, I can't wait to see you on tv! That would be awesome, I'm happy 4 u


----------



## Sonia_K (Jul 13, 2007)

Congtraulations, Amanda, I am so excited for you. Can't wait to see pictures and hear all the details when you get back. Your gonna be famous.


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 13, 2007)

Amanda, I *knew* something had to be up, it was just too unbelievable that they would pass you over!


----------



## Lia (Jul 13, 2007)

Ah, something i just noticed - what a cool day to have a horror party, after all it's Friday 13th!!!!


----------



## cyberfemme (Jul 14, 2007)

Congratulations! I just read about this show a couple of days ago and now here I am reading you may be on the show! I "know" someone. he he he

I used to love watching Elvira. She made watching those corny movies fun!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jul 14, 2007)

Congrats! Sounds like fun


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 15, 2007)

**UPDATE***
*This will be long....hehe*
Hey friends! So I ended up flying out yesterday and got to Long Beach around 4:00. I had to be at The Queen Mary to see Elvira at 5:00 so I only had about a half hour to freshen up and change. Once I got there it was a media circus!!! There were news people and cameras everywhere. You should have seen all the cleavage!
So there were 1000's of Elviras' waiting in the Open Call, and then there were the small group of pre-selected girls...like me. I checked in and they gave me a number to pin on....you'd never believe my number....66613...
hahaha. No Joke. So as I sat in the pre-selected holding area there were photogs snapping pics. I got interviewed by Fox Reality News, some radio station and some goth culture website. They gave me a monologue that I had to memorize. Finally my name was called. I was interviewed on camera by one of the producers and then I went into this spooky hallway. They started pouring that fake smoke into the hall...I freaking almost choked. The pushed open the door, I introduced myself and walked onstage. There was Elvira with 2 other judges. The other judges were Drag versions of Elvira. They asked me about myself, made me do a horror scream, I recited the monologue....I got props because apparently I am the only person able to pronounce Macabre and Frankenstein correctly! She said I looked beautiful, had beautiful hair and asked why I was tan. I told her by October I will be see-thru!!
Once I got offstage the producer said I was his fave!!! Yeah!! Considering the girl before me came out in tears! I did a few more interviews and then there was a concert. Elvira came out and was crowned Queen of the Night. As I was waiting for my cab.....Bridget from Girls next Door was there. I flipped out a little....I love that show!! I will be notified on Monday if I'm on the show...we'll see.....Here's some pics!
My Elvira makeup.....




My Outfit. The skirt was a poofy mini and I had black pointy pumps on. Why does my gloss look dark??




Some other Elviras....one might not be a Woman??




And more hopefuls....




The Queen Herself....The real Elvira!


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jul 15, 2007)

Wow...judging from some of the hopefuls....you're a shoe-in. I can't wait to see you on t.v.


----------



## MindySue (Jul 15, 2007)

omg!!! yay manders!! youre so gonna get it, you were the producers fave!!!

i bet your horror scream was awesome!


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 15, 2007)

Oh! I see a future shining bright for Amanda! You looked hot! Seems like you're definitely a shoe-in!


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 15, 2007)

wow congrats amanda its almost sure u ll get it when th producer say ur his fave!


----------



## bluebird26 (Jul 15, 2007)

Yay! I _know _you'll be the next Elvira!!! Congratulations!!!!!

Don't forget to give us an update when they email you next


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 15, 2007)

Cant Wait !


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 15, 2007)

Well congrats on the fun exciting event. I love Bridget from Girls next door... she is one of my favorites!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 15, 2007)

That's awesome!!!


----------



## lynnda (Jul 15, 2007)

I am sooo excited for you!!!!!!


----------



## PT-BC99 (Jul 15, 2007)

You looked completely fabulous! Wishing you the best of luck with that response Monday!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jul 15, 2007)

You looked HOT, you're so gonna get it! Haha, especially since your numbe had 666 AND 13 in it, wow. Is that whole process you just described gonna be on tv? Like you doing the horror scream and stuff? Cause I wanna see it!!


----------



## Sheikah (Jul 15, 2007)

OMG you looked gorgeous! So classy! I bet you stood out from the crowd. As far as I can see from the pics the other ones tried too hard to look super goth, you looked awesome. You didn't even do the dark red lippie as everyone else. I think there's no way possible that you are not on that show. You go girl!!


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Jul 15, 2007)

You looked great!! It sounds like it went really well. I love Bridgett too! She is really into the whole Halloween thing too. How fun!


----------



## Lia (Jul 15, 2007)

That was amazing! Good Luck to you (i remember watching a Elvira movie when i was little, and despite it was kinda tacky, it was really fun)


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 15, 2007)

Omg. Kissing the chi-chis! Good girl.

And wow... loads of praises! That 66613 is a goodluck numbers for you. Haha.

Did you see any potential threats from other finalist... your competitions?

I say - do some Beauty Pagaent mischeive and put like laxative in their food.

Or put bleach in their shampoo. Whatever gets you off. Haha.


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 15, 2007)

OMG Celly...Bleach in their shampoo...hahaha. How about self tanner in their body lotion...lol.

I didn't relly get the chance to talk to anyone. I will say I was "Miss Congeniality" of the bunch. I was wishing people good luck and they were cursing me??? But I have game....I'll never be b*tchy to someones face, but you better bet I have a folder with pics of that "Goth" girl running through a field of daisies with kittens in a basket, in my suitcase....heheh. It's so much more appealing to be naughty on the inside. Because I don't know what their looking for, I don't know who my competition would be???


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 15, 2007)

Yeah, right?

I was thinking that...

...since no one can really live up to the actual Elvira. Personality-wise.

(I mean, look-wise - them drags are pretty top notch. Haha.) It'd be hard to track down what they're really looking for. You most deff gotta have that inner sex-kitten in you. Were sex just oozes out without being slutty. That was her whole shtick. I loved that woman since I was a kid - I swear.

Maybe that's why I'm real juiced you're in the competition.

And being the beyotch of the show won't get you far - just gotta be on point with your personality.

Are you studying Elvira stuff for the time being or have you?


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 15, 2007)

Lemme just tell you....there were lot of vulgar chicks there. We're talking see through dresses with thongs, mini skirts with booty cheeks out...yikes.

I always loved Elvira because she is sexy and funny. She isn't vulgar, she's suggestive. And to me that is far sexier than someone running around in crotchless fishnets. There is no person that can replace Elvira. She has perfected her style and her persona. She is an Icon. Anyone who tries to step into those pumps is in for a rough road...haha

I just want to be me. People kept asking me.."Who's your character?" I was like...."I don't need one, I am a character in Real Life!!"

And yeah...those Drags were on point.


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 15, 2007)

Damn.

Are you sure you're in the search for the next Elvira and not Jenna Jameson?

Some females be doing too much to get attention.

Save the crotchless pantie's for your Grandma's birthday party, you feel me? Haha.


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 15, 2007)

hahaha....

I felt bad for the families that decided to visit the Queen Mary that day. Needless to say I saw a lot of Husbands getting their heads smacked! I also saw a lot of teenage boys with camera phones.

The difference between this and the Next Jenna search.....I never saw so many black-haired girls in my life. The one blonde I saw came out of the casting room crying....lol


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 15, 2007)

Haha. A lot of happy boners went on that night.

Oh yeah, was gunna ask if anyone looked 'not elvira-like'.

Poor blondy. What happen to her, you know?

How was the interview process like.... and how did your scream come out? Haha.


----------



## MindySue (Jul 15, 2007)

i can only imagine the freak show you saw hahha..

i wonder what they would possibly say to make a girl cry..hmm..was it like american idol? was simon cowell there to insult people? ahaha.


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 15, 2007)

There were some non-Elvira people. One girl wore a juicy sweatsuit and sweatband with a black wig? Another girl came dressed like a 50's housewife? Maybe they had a character or an act or something? There were also a lot of..ahem...older women. Elvira herself is about 50 and wanting to retire, why would she pick someone older?

When blondy came out she was crying and they were filming. She said Elvira asked her why she would even try-out? But you know Elvira is blunt like that!

In the interview they asked me what I did. I told them I was a makeup artist and Elvira said....."See little girls, stay in school!" I laughed. When I did my scream it was so loud.....one of the drag judges said..."I think she peed a little" and I was like "I probably did!" They didn't intimidate me at all. They tried to say that because I am young that I didn't appreciate Elvira and didn't know her movies. Soooo I told them all the ones I'd seen and that at age 6 I had an Elvira poster on my wall....no Debbie Gibson...Elvira! After I came back with that they smiled and said I was pretty and had pretty eyes.

You gotta be tough on drags or they'll walk all over you.


----------



## MindySue (Jul 15, 2007)

haha! tough on drags.

man you probably impressed them big time, they just didnt wanna seem too impressed cause they think theyre the shit haha.

but you sound like you really rocked it. i bet nobody else even came close. they should just give you the crown now.


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 15, 2007)

Damn. So Elvira is like Janice ****son. Omg - I'm so gonna record this show.

Them drags don't play around either.

I've seen, "To Wong Foo Thanks For Everthing". They don't mess around. Especially ones who resemble Wesley Snipes.

That whole "stay in school" bit made me laugh. My psychology teacher said that to my friend when we annouced what we wanted to be growing up.

It's somewhat true - because these girls who go to beauty school really don't have the chops to make a good, long lasting career out of it. But meh.

Good to know they didn't faze you.

You're from NorCal - not Laguna. Haha. Tough Skin


----------



## StrangerNMist (Jul 15, 2007)

That is AWESOME!!!

You got to meet THE ELVIRA!!! Dammit, you do not even KNOW how jealous I am right now, LOL!

I always loved her wit, and I always thought she was so gorgeous! Even at fifty she absolutely FLOORS me, it's unbelievable!

What can I say, I've always been a sucker for a woman with balls, and that's my favorite thing about her!

By the way, you look GORGEOUS in your pictures, and they would be idiots not to pick you. It's not just your eyes, but it's the whole package. (You have it all, so work it =0] ) I don't know you in person, but from I've read from your posts, I have to say that you have that same biting wit and smarts.

You have my vote, no doubt about it!

Do you know when the show is due to air? I really want to see it! =0]

*Big Bear Hugz* I have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 15, 2007)

Oh wow Amanda! You looked fabulous! I WANT that bra you're wearing..your boobs look great! lol Sounds like you had an awesome time, I think your outfit was stunning, you put your own style into it, and didn't try to actually copy Elvira, I think you did a great job





Can't wait to hear more updates


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 15, 2007)

Celly- I have a feeling Frisco Drags are a little tougher than Malibu Drags..haha. The Bay Area was good training.

Stranger- I think the show airs in mid October.

Bec688- The bra is the strapless Victoria Secret Very Sexy....freakin' love it!


----------



## angellove (Jul 15, 2007)

congratulations.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scarlette (Jul 15, 2007)

OMG&gt;. YAY! I am so excited.. I am sure that Amanda learned a lot of goth shit since her BFF is goth! =) Dude.. shopping for Fendi handbags.. yesss.. we are really gonna do this!


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 15, 2007)

West Field's Bloomingdale? Oooo.


----------



## Scarlette (Jul 15, 2007)

SHizzzzzzz.. I just checked out the "Next Elvira" myspace page and there were chicks posting comments about how they tried out and were on the Queen Mary.. UGLY!!!!!!!!!!!! THey were all little 19 year olds with crappy black wigs or ugly makeup. I am laughing my ass off right now.


----------



## Karen_B (Jul 15, 2007)

It sounds like you did really well! You looked absolutely gorgeous too. I am rooting for you over here in Sweden!


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 15, 2007)

I am so proud of you! That is AMAZING news!


----------



## dentaldee (Jul 15, 2007)

sounds like you did great!! good for you for showing them that you are a confident woman!!!!!!!!! when will you hear from them next??


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 15, 2007)

I cant tell you how excited i am for you because i love elvira and i really hope you get it!


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 15, 2007)

man all these are sooo exciting sounding now &gt;_&lt;!!!!!


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Va-va-va-VOOM!!!



I come to cali to steal you, k?






lmao!


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 15, 2007)

Hahaha...Kee you are tooo funny. I hate how my gloss looks there?? It is pink!


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 16, 2007)

I think it adds to your look.

Gothic-like. I like it a lot. _A lot, A lot._

No homo.


----------



## Colorlicious (Jul 16, 2007)

amanda that is awesome! i havent been on MUT in a couple days so i'm glad i found this thread, i was wondering! damn that's awesome girl, congrats! i think u are definitely gonna make it to be on the show! please keep us post it! btw way, lookin hot in the pics, thanks for posting them!! good luck chica!


----------



## jessimau (Jul 16, 2007)

You look hot!! If they don't pick you, they're fools!! I can't wait to hear more and to vote for you on the show.


----------



## Manda (Jul 16, 2007)

That is so awesome Amanda, I truly hope you make it on there, and it's great that you made impressions on the judges, producers and Elvira herself! Wow, that is just too exciting!!


----------



## LilDee (Jul 16, 2007)

Holy Cr*p! Girl, That is a frikking HOT pic!!

They'd be completely nuts if they didn't choose you!


----------



## Sonia_K (Jul 16, 2007)

Wow..it looks like you stole the show. Your outfit and makeup look great.


----------



## Bexy (Jul 16, 2007)

You looked hot, Amanda. I am sure you will get it. I bet you already got the call!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scarlette (Jul 17, 2007)

It's MONDAY.. I see you online, Amanda.. WTF happened???? Did they call or not!?


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 17, 2007)

No call yet....I'm not surprised. I bet if they plan on calling it will be this week....I am not stressing over it. If it is meant to be they'll call...


----------



## Lia (Jul 17, 2007)

Yeah, but this time it'd be good if they call with some more time than the last time, lol


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 17, 2007)

they will cal in the last min. just like the last time!

hi miss amanda we have booked the flight for u and please be in the airport in 15 mins lol


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone....seriously you guys have been amazing. Here's why....

My Family doesn't believe in me at all. They all think this is so foolish and dumb. When I called with the news the only thing they said was "Don't get your hopes up" and "maybe they will ask you to do the makeup for the show, cause you won't get on it" You guys were the reason I was excited! Thank You so much...even if I don't get it.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks everyone....seriously you guys have been amazing. Here's why....
My Family doesn't believe in me at all. They all think this is so foolish and dumb. When I called with the news the only thing they said was "Don't get your hopes up" and "maybe they will ask you to do the makeup for the show, cause you won't get on it" You guys were the reason I was excited! Thank You so much...even if I don't get it.

our parents will like each other very much



they always say the sane thing when i have some exciting news break out to them.


----------



## Colorlicious (Jul 17, 2007)

i wanna know what happened already!


----------



## Scarlette (Jul 17, 2007)

Yeah.. last time they made you think it was all over.. then you were on the Queen Mary like 10 min. later LOL.. they will call.. they are sifting through pictures of Hot Topic clearance sale goths.


----------



## Jessica (Jul 17, 2007)

sweetie.....you look freakin sexy!!! If the Elvira show doesnt want you....I do!!! LMAO



. I hope they call you back!! I need to get to promises for my spending habit...lol..I am sure you did a great job, you looked the part baby....sexy &amp; in black


----------



## MindySue (Jul 17, 2007)

amanda you have a foolish family, i cant believe they dont realize how wonderfully talented you are in so many ways. shame on them.

you will get that call!

and when you win you can thank MUT and NOT your family. ehehe (and of course yourself for actually being awesome)


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 17, 2007)

I just hijacked this pic from one of the judges (Cassandra Fever, Elvira Drag Impersonator) myspace pages....I see myself!!! First row of chairs, First seat on the right...hahah!


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 17, 2007)

You look hot Amanda!


----------



## MindySue (Jul 17, 2007)

omg you look hot even from afar. far more beautiful than the other ladies around you.

whats with the chick in horns..haha


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 17, 2007)

The Blonde in the second row was the one that cried!


----------



## Sheikah (Jul 17, 2007)

Hotness! I want them to call you so bad!

Yeah I see the blonde... but you know what? I think that wasn't even such a big problem, Elvira herself uses a wig. When you go to auditions like that you gotta have an armor and be prepared to be attacked because they want to see how you behave in those situations. Of course it's easier said than done. I really don't know, maybe they were really harsh with her but what I'm trying to say is that I don't think it was impossible for her to do good.

You also posted they were asking you why you were tan and trying to imply you were not a fan enough but you blasted all the comments. I think she wasn't prepared for that.

Originally Posted by *Ohappydaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm sorry that your family isn't supportive of your dream...they sound like my mom, she could ruin a wet dream. But don't you worry, b/c when you get the part they'll have to eat crow! 
Would they freaking hurry up with the news already!!!????





Yep I agree. Why some parents have to be like that. Mine are like that too, I can't tell my mom anything, she doesn't do it intentionally but she always ends up discouraging me. Everything for her is so impossible to achieve so unreachable. Sometimes I tell her stuff I want to do and she just laughs, not in a mean way but like I'm a little girl saying I'm going to be an astronaut when I grow up. Ohh god that's what happens when you're an only child, you're a baby forever in the eyes of your mother hahaha or at least mine.


----------



## mandy_ (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow, I just found this thread cause I haven't been on much lately.. but good luck with everything! You look totally hot and you deserve to win!



Can't wait to hear any updates!!


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just hijacked this pic from one of the judges (Cassandra Fever, Elvira Drag Impersonator) myspace pages....I see myself!!! First row of chairs, First seat on the right...hahah!
http://a878.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...a17978e8dd.jpg

I'm not one to lie on this forum - I'm pretty upfront and truthful.

I seriously got to say you're by far the hottest one there - and the tan adds to it. Haha, they can't hate on that Cali-tan.

Everyone one looks too typical goth without the va-va-voom inner hottie. From what I can see, anyways. I have a feeling you'll get top 13 position, no doubt. You have that quality to bring Elvira into 2007 and beyond.

More wishes!


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 17, 2007)

you look totally hot!! and I love your shoes. Best of luck chicken, I'm sure you'll do well, you totally deserve to!


----------



## Scarlette (Jul 18, 2007)

OMGGGGGG... I just read on the Elvira myspace page that people already know that they AREN'T on the show. One girl said, "Even with the prescreening and the death certificate I was second to last..." How did she know this!? They are making the calls!!!


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 18, 2007)

crazy! that means that you're not knocked out! WOOT!!


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 18, 2007)

wow what was that i udn quite understand please explain!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jul 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just hijacked this pic from one of the judges (Cassandra Fever, Elvira Drag Impersonator) myspace pages....I see myself!!! First row of chairs, First seat on the right...hahah!
http://a878.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...a17978e8dd.jpg

You look gorgeous, you stand out so much in that picture from the other girls. My eyes were drawn straight to you!!


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 18, 2007)

I was thinking today....it seems absurd that they could call people on Monday?? I mean they literally saw like....1000 girls in the open call plus the girls who were pre-selected. How could they make that decision by Monday?

I also heard that over 75% of the people didn't even get to audition in front of Elvira...it's all soo mysterious. Who knows?? I have like 300 voicemails everyone wants to know what's going on. I have no clue.....


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jul 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks everyone....seriously you guys have been amazing. Here's why....
My Family doesn't believe in me at all. They all think this is so foolish and dumb. When I called with the news the only thing they said was "Don't get your hopes up" and "maybe they will ask you to do the makeup for the show, cause you won't get on it" You guys were the reason I was excited! Thank You so much...even if I don't get it.

Don't worry about that babe, just follow your heart!! They probably just don't understand why you'd want to do something like this. I know how it feels, when I told my mom I was majoring in interior design with hopes of having my own business she yelled at me. Said it would be hard to do that around here and that I should just major in nursing. Pffft!! We're all crossing our fingers for you, i think you'd be great for the show. And if you get it you know you'll have tons of supporters and tons of votes (if there's voting) here, and if you don't we'll all be here for you, and we'll all know they made a big mistake if they don't pick you!!


----------



## Sheikah (Jul 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Ohappydaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So you know what this means right?!?!?!?! They haven't called Amanda yet, b/c they're going to call the biggest winner last! Woo Hoo!



I'm doing the cabbage patch over here! (That's my happy dance!)



This is soooooooooo freaking exciting! Lol, the cabbage patch I'm trying to imagine how it is! I'm excited too, I really hope they call you Amanda. They must!


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 18, 2007)

wow if thats real it would be sooo cool!! but it also make the wait unbearable coz i hate waiting !! the suspense kills!

i think its now almost for sure amanda s gonna get it!


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 18, 2007)

If you were pre-selected and praised by Elvira herself - I'm sure the call will come in.

If they don't - you can say say your 'thanks for the opportunity blah blah' but innerly thing, "drag, drag, drag." Makes you feel a little bit good inside... just that _little bit._ Haha. I keed. You'll get the call.


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 18, 2007)

Hahah Celly....Drag Drag....Just waiting..I think it's gonna be awhile...


----------



## Scarlette (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm pooping oil like mad so I can be the hot sidekick.. Alli.. you are #2!!!


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Scarlette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm pooping oil like mad so I can be the hot sidekick.. Alli.. you are #2!!! Lmao.That was so random.


----------



## Scarlette (Jul 18, 2007)

LOL.. I think Amanda would be the only person to get it. We have our own language. Basically, I am on the new diet drug, Alli and let me tell ya, it's not so much fun. This orange oil leaks out of you everytime you are 'naughty' and eat something with fat in it. It's scary, yet kinda cool because your fat is coming right out of ya!


----------



## rejectstar (Jul 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Scarlette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL.. I think Amanda would be the only person to get it. We have our own language. Basically, I am on the new diet drug, Alli and let me tell ya, it's not so much fun. This orange oil leaks out of you everytime you are 'naughty' and eat something with fat in it. It's scary, yet kinda cool because your fat is coming right out of ya! Yeah, I heard about that diet pill... a side effect being "oily anal leakage" LMAO!!




Doesn't sound like much fun at all to me! I hope it actually works for you so the experience wasn't for nothing


----------



## Bexy (Jul 18, 2007)

There is no doubt in my mind that you are going to get it. You look beautiful in the pic.


----------



## Anna (Jul 18, 2007)

omg the cabbage patch...I told my mom that I possiably know the future new Elvira...shes like you mean your cousins grandma? my cousins grandma has been convinced shes elvira since the beginning of time...next family party im so going to make her jealous.now hurry up and call you GRRR


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just hijacked this pic from one of the judges (Cassandra Fever, Elvira Drag Impersonator) myspace pages....I see myself!!! First row of chairs, First seat on the right...hahah!
http://a878.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...a17978e8dd.jpg

You're easily the hottest person in that pic. Not to mention you look the most like Elvira...
I really hope you get it!


----------



## Manda (Jul 18, 2007)

Haha, I didn't even read where you said u were sitting and I totally picked you out--- no contest hun, I'm rooting for you!


----------



## lovesboxers (Jul 18, 2007)

OMG Amanda, this is so exciting, you look so hot in your pics, I am cheering for you!


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 18, 2007)

From what I gather...I've been doing some detective work...The Girls who are in, might already know it. Some of them are saying they are "sworn to secrecy"

So.....it doesn't look good. But I am still hoping with all Unicorn hopes that they call. Maybe someone will break a batwing or become impregnated with the seed of darkness....they could still call!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif From what I gather...I've been doing some detective work...The Girls who are in, might already know it. Some of them are saying they are "sworn to secrecy" 
So.....it doesn't look good. But I am still hoping with all Unicorn hopes that they call. Maybe someone will break a batwing or become impregnated with the seed of darkness....they could still call!

Yep, they could still call! They'd be crazy not to...
It's also possible that the girls claiming they are "sworn to secrecy" are talking out of their a$$es. lol.


----------



## Sheikah (Jul 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif From what I gather...I've been doing some detective work...The Girls who are in, might already know it. Some of them are saying they are "sworn to secrecy" 
So.....it doesn't look good. But I am still hoping with all Unicorn hopes that they call. Maybe someone will break a batwing or become impregnated with the seed of darkness....they could still call!

There's still hope. Where did you get that info Amanda?


----------



## MindySue (Jul 18, 2007)

no no no ..it's impossible that they wouldnt call you!


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 18, 2007)

Well....umm...I requested to be friends with one of the Girls that I thought might make it. I met her at the Audition. Then I stalked her page and read her blogs. She actually got to go onstage with Elvira and the Drags....hmmm. I emailed her today with some innocent questions littered with compliments. We'll see....

Told you all I could be devilish.


----------



## Lia (Jul 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yep, they could still call! They'd be crazy not to...
It's also possible that the girls claiming they are "sworn to secrecy" are talking out of their a$$es. lol.

I totally agree!


----------



## MindySue (Jul 18, 2007)

Haha manda..totally sneaky. I do the same stuff!

Sweet but definately with a motive..


----------



## Scarlette (Jul 18, 2007)

Well, I hope to god they call soon because I think I am going to explode. Should I cancel the order of the "B.F.F of the New Elvira" t-shirt??

I have been stalking profiles too.. and checking out comments. Some of the girl's profiles have become freaking private!!! They won't let us in!


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 18, 2007)

Maybe cancel the order for the shirt....We can replace it with the "BFF of a new bride shirt" for Lizs Wedding.

Wahhhh!!! I'll just have to settle for being the Next Elvira....of Grass Valley.


----------



## Scarlette (Jul 18, 2007)

Last time you said this, the Unicorn dropped a magical glitter turd in your telephone. LOL!


----------



## katnahat (Jul 18, 2007)

I hope they call you. You look perfect for this. You looked soooo awesome for your interview. Those other girls in the pictures didn't even look half as good as you did.

Horror movies are awesome, I love them. This will be a great show!

I really hope you get it. I'm wishing you the best of luck!


----------



## KristieTX (Jul 18, 2007)

Aw Amanda, don't give up hope too soon. Ya know, most of the time they save the best for last.





And if they don't call you, they are the dumbest people on the planet. You are hot and would make a PERFECT Elvira.


----------



## CubNan (Jul 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lemme just tell you....there were lot of vulgar chicks there. We're talking see through dresses with thongs, mini skirts with booty cheeks out...yikes. 
I always loved Elvira because she is sexy and funny. She isn't vulgar, she's suggestive. And to me that is far sexier than someone running around in crotchless fishnets. There is no person that can replace Elvira. She has perfected her style and her persona. She is an Icon. Anyone who tries to step into those pumps is in for a rough road...haha

I just want to be me. People kept asking me.."Who's your character?" I was like...."I don't need one, I am a character in Real Life!!"

And yeah...those Drags were on point.

We are alll so excited for you. Your pics are beautiful. Not too over done. And the way you did your eyes was great!!! You look so much classyier than the others.


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh wow, I feel like I'm on a roller coaster! LOL!

They would be so insane to pass you up . . . I can't even fathom it happening!!


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Scarlette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL.. I think Amanda would be the only person to get it. We have our own language. Basically, I am on the new diet drug, Alli and let me tell ya, it's not so much fun. This orange oil leaks out of you everytime you are 'naughty' and eat something with fat in it. It's scary, yet kinda cool because your fat is coming right out of ya! No, I know of Alli. It was just so randomly said. Lmao.
And Amanda...

...think positively! Maybe those beezies on myspace are fronting.

You never know


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 18, 2007)

Dudes!! I am on the shows myspace page as a Top Friend??? Out of 2406 friends I am one of the Top 10 along with a few other girls.....

What does it all mean????? I am gonna have a mental breakdown!


----------



## MindySue (Jul 18, 2007)

wowww!! i think it means youre in...is that other girl in it???


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 18, 2007)

Yeah...the Girl I thought made it was up there too!!!

Not only was in in the Top Friends....on the pages pics, they hijacked the picture I took of Bridget from Girls next door!!!

Whoa.....


----------



## MindySue (Jul 18, 2007)

thats weird!

i find it amusing that they can add the top friends of the people who tried out (and i assume got it) because everyone and their mom has a myspace!

which one did you think made it? im curious


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 19, 2007)

Omgomgomg!!! This roller coaster is gettin better!


----------



## Bexy (Jul 19, 2007)

That has to be good news, you have to add people the top spot, why else would they have added you? I have to know, I agree with Kee. This is as exciting for me as it is for you. I feel like we are all along for the ride.


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow, that is so awesome! They must have really liked you!!! I just saw it too.


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 19, 2007)

Post the link to that page, Amanda... por favor.

I'm curious now.


----------



## Bexy (Jul 19, 2007)

Celly, what I did to find it was went to Scarlettes myspace. She has it listed in her siggy. HTH


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 19, 2007)

Nevermind - I got the linkage.

That's gotta be a good thing....

Haha, yeah - bexy. I just searched Elvira + Myspace and saw Manders on there.


----------



## Sheikah (Jul 19, 2007)

Yay I saw it! It must mean something.


----------



## Sheikah (Jul 19, 2007)

Maybe I'm wrong but if you take apart the "famous" people of the top, there are exactly 13 girls left... hmmm

Originally Posted by *Ohappydaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol Ok, here ya go.oPqhxegO_DM

And just so you know, I look almost as ridiculous as Farmer Bill does when I do it.



I'm such a dork!





As for this contest, c'mon let's be real. We all saw those chicks...if they don't choose Amanda the whole thing is bogus!

Edit: Ok, I think I've embedded the video. I found some instructions from Celly on how to do it in the YouTube thread. *crosses fingers* Hope this works!

Hahaha thanks for posting! So funny. So it means I've also being doing the cabbage patch for like forever hahaha. So that's the name of it! Hahaha


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 19, 2007)

So.........I got the call....... I'M IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you guys!!!!! I am like crying right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lia (Jul 19, 2007)

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PT-BC99 (Jul 19, 2007)

Way2Go Amanda! I am so happy for you.


----------



## Sheikah (Jul 19, 2007)

Yay!!! Amanda!! We knew it! OMG I don't have cable at my house so I don't think I'm going to be able to watch the show but I wish you the best of luck! So happy Manders Congrats!


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 19, 2007)

YAY!

I think I'm going to cry with you!! I'M SO HAPPY, WOOP WOOP!


----------



## bella1342 (Jul 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So.........I got the call....... I'M IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thank you guys!!!!! I am like crying right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!! That is so freakin' awesome! We all knew you would get it...
Yay!


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 19, 2007)

omg im so excited!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sheikah (Jul 19, 2007)

Hey Amanda what is your family going to say now huh??? They didn't believe in you but here you are, you are on the show!! You made it! Wow I'm so happy. Tell us what they say when you break the news!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow, congrats!


----------



## dentaldee (Jul 19, 2007)

we all knew you were a shoe in!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## jessimau (Jul 19, 2007)

OMG Congratulations!!!!!! That's so awesome!!


----------



## Anna (Jul 19, 2007)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! you have my vote!


----------



## lynnda (Jul 19, 2007)

That is soooo awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MindySue (Jul 19, 2007)

omg!!! YAY!!!


----------



## katnahat (Jul 19, 2007)

Way to go!!!



I knew you would make it!

Now we can watch you win it all!


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 19, 2007)

OMG Amanda!!!

I'm definitely going to watch but I can't vote since I'm in Canada





What I WILL do though, when it airs, is contact every single online friend I have in the states (and I have alot - I'm a gamer) and get them to vote for you!!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jul 19, 2007)

Ahhhhh!! I'm so excited for you. Wow this is so cool!! We all knew you'd make it!! Can't wait to see you on t.v. Congratulations, this is the most awesome thing ever!!


----------



## Lauren (Jul 19, 2007)

OMG that's so awesome, I've been following this thread hoping that you would make it! Congrats, and I will definitely vote for you!


----------



## Scarlette (Jul 19, 2007)

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! I can't crapping believe this!!! I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Jul 19, 2007)

That is so so great!! We all knew you would get it!


----------



## KimC2005 (Jul 19, 2007)

Woooooooooohooo!! Congrats Amanda!! You are gonna be awesome! You have my vote for sure!


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 19, 2007)

oh ~ i wanna watch the show



but hk dont has it !

Congrats!!!


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 19, 2007)

I wasn't even surprised cause I knew they would call. I can't wait for the show to air!


----------



## Zoey (Jul 19, 2007)

Congrats Amanda! That is so awesome,cant wait to DL the show


----------



## Colorlicious (Jul 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So.........I got the call....... I'M IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thank you guys!!!!! I am like crying right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

oh sh*t girl!!! congratulations!! how fun and exciting is this!! so when do u start taping and stuff? and how the heck did u react to the phone call?? cant wait to see ya on tv! what channel is this gonna be on? anyone?


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jul 19, 2007)

Congrats girl! I'm happy for ya!!!





I usually don't watch tv, but you're definitely giving me the incentive to tune into fox...hehe, and u sure have my vote


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 19, 2007)

Shooot....today was crazy.

So I was at Jimboys taco stand getting a depression taco salad when my sister called me. I stopped by her place an we were sharing sob stories, when Krista (Scarlette) my BFF called. She said I was on the Top Friends on the shows mypace page.

About 3o minutes later my boyfriend called and said "Icon Entertainment" called....he is always teasing me so I told him to shut up. He was like...NO REALLY! So I made him pinky swear no crossies count. He gave me a phone number to call. I called and it was them. They said Congrats you are a finalist!! I was screaming and I had to pull over because I thought I might pee a little. They are going to send me a kit with all the info I need. I won't be able to talk much about it going forward...it sucks!! I am not certain what day the show will air....but it's filming in a few weeks!!! I will def. let everyone know when it will air.

This is soooo cool!! I am floating on a golden pegasus wing right now!


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 19, 2007)

That sucks about the contract you're gonna sign keeping you mum about it all.

LAME. Haha.

But dude, we're all really happy for you and we all know you're gonna nab that Elvira thrown.

So, be your sex-kitten-self. Think "drag" innerly. Kiss the chi-chis. And stay away from most of the drama. But don't be a bore either!

Do the audience get to pick the winner or is this just up to the judges?

And are you watching them Elvira movies/shows?


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 19, 2007)

The Audience will vote for the winner....ya'll better vote!!

Pretty sure I ordered every Elvira DVD I could find....We will be going to a "Boob....er Boot Camp" to get taught the secrets of the trade.


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 19, 2007)

Swear to buddah.

Dude - you got hella MUT people on here.

And it's better that you get to vote! I was hoping for that...

...we most deff got to get the word out. Have everyone that comes here vote and have their friends vote. Doesn't your friend work in computers?

Tell her to find you someone to "boost" your votes, if you know what I mean.


----------



## MindySue (Jul 19, 2007)

HHaha Celly.

Manders thats so cool!!

By the way I've realized I got myself into a pickle with all this ebay bidding, I have NO freakin idea how to pay for it all aha..I have to dip into my savings for college for this, uhhh oh...dads gonna be pissed.

PS I realized from the pics in my haul that I don't have the nirvana show off, i've never even seen that! Whats the deal? haha.


----------



## KatJ (Jul 19, 2007)

Good for you Amanda. We all knew you'd make it, so none of us are surprised. But we're still uber excited for you!!!!


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!!

I can't wait...it's gonna be a crazy few weeks. I will be out of town for the next week and a half to be Maid of Honor in one of my Best Friends Wedding. I will come home for a few days and then fly out to LA. Come home and then I have 2 Weddings I have committed to being a Makeup Artist for, they are in SF...a lot of traveling....yikes.Who even knows what else lies ahead????


----------



## MindySue (Jul 19, 2007)

But it all sounds like an adventure!


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 19, 2007)

Indeed it does


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 19, 2007)

Amanda!! That is soooo amazing, good luck hun, you'll be fantastic!!!!


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 19, 2007)

yay! snaps amanda! so awesome. i don't think we'll get the show over here, but if we do I'll be watching it fo' sho mate! I knew you'd get in


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The Audience will vote for the winner....ya'll better vote!!
Pretty sure I ordered every Elvira DVD I could find....We will be going to a "Boob....er Boot Camp" to get taught the secrets of the trade.

you know you got our votes!!! I should rent some elvira movies. lol


----------



## lovesboxers (Jul 19, 2007)

That is so freakin awesome. Let us know how to vote, I will get all my friends to vote for you


----------



## Bexy (Jul 19, 2007)

Holy crap, I knew it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WOOOHOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I got chills reading your posts about it, you must be so freaking excited. If I were you I think I would have peed a little too.



Once you can talk we want to know everything, will you stay there long like they do for the Bachelor type shows, etc. You are so going to win. And we will make sure of it. I will be telling all of my friends on my other board to vote for you and I will be posting myspace bulletins too. Using the house and cell phones to call as many times as we can. Online voting whatever it takes. Too freaking cool.

I can not wait to see it. You have to let us know when to watch, I do not want to miss it.

Looks like it is time to order that shirt now, Scarlette.


----------



## Anna (Jul 19, 2007)

if they have online voteing...the others are in trouble! youll have half the world voteing online for you


----------



## LilDee (Jul 19, 2007)

OMG! OMG! OMG!!!

I'm so frikkin' excited for you! I knew you'd make it





Congrats!!


----------



## Salope (Jul 19, 2007)

Congratulations!!! I'll be rooting for a MUT-er and I'll definitely be voting for you. Good luck!


----------



## Jessica (Jul 19, 2007)

Yay Amanda!!!!I am so happy for you babe....you have my vote and all my friends votes (im gonna make 'em vote for you)!!!


----------



## Sonia_K (Jul 19, 2007)

OMG Congratulations, Amanda. I am so happy &amp; excited for you. Can't wait to watch you on TV and I will be voting for you all the way.


----------



## Annia (Jul 19, 2007)

Congrats! That's soo awesome, I have been hoping you'd be the one. I was all excited about it and I told my boyfriend about it and he thinks it's awesome too.





btw, what's your myspace page?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 19, 2007)

Congrats Amanda! We're all rooting for you all the way! Woohoo!!!!


----------



## SierraWren (Jul 19, 2007)

You are going to be perfect in the part! I just can't imagine you not winning...!


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 19, 2007)

Hey...my myspace is on my profile...


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jul 19, 2007)

Is it going to be like survivor where they tape it first and then air it so like you won't be able to say anthing about it for like months or are they going to air everything as it's really happening? Not live, but you know, like big brother, taped every week.


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kaylin_marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Is it going to be like survivor where they tape it first and then air it so like you won't be able to say anthing about it for like months or are they going to air everything as it's really happening? Not live, but you know, like big brother, taped every week. Yeah..it will be filmed continuosly for a week and then it will air once a week every week in October. After my packet comes in the mail I won't be able to chit-chat about it anymore....I have to sign a contract swearing me to secrecy.


----------



## Sheikah (Jul 19, 2007)

Oh wow this is so exciting!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jul 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah..it will be filmed continuosly for a week and then it will air once a week every week in October. After my packet comes in the mail I won't be able to chit-chat about it anymore....I have to sign a contract swearing me to secrecy. Aww we'll all be dying to know everything and you won't be able to tell us! haha. I can't wait till the show airs. We'll all be getting on here talking about each episode, lol. Like if a girl is hateful to you we'll all be like man what a ho-bag and all want to beat her up, LOL


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 19, 2007)

Oh man, I pity you - Having to hold a secret like that away from MuT!!


----------



## mandy_ (Jul 19, 2007)

OMG that is so exciting!! You will def have to let us know when it airs and stuff. I will get everyone I know to vote for ya!


----------



## Ashley (Jul 20, 2007)

Congrats!!



When will you be in LA?

P.S. What's a depression taco?


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 20, 2007)

Hahaha....A depression taco is a taco you eat when depressed. I have my own laguage...heheh.

I have a feeling the show has makeup artists...that kinda freaks me out. I don't let ANYONE do my makeup. I am kinda skeeered.

PS.....I signed the contract so I can't talk specifics.


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 20, 2007)

Bah. Stoopid contacts


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 21, 2007)

The contract was over 40 pages long....errrrr.....


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 21, 2007)

Alll the print was fine print...hahahah. Everything made sense.


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 21, 2007)

Yup.....

I basically had to disclose everything about myself...nothing interesting really. The most scandalous part...I got a warrant once for failing to appear in court...wee-u wee-u....I took care of it like 2 days later.

Celly: I am totally stealing Wee-U from you....I love it.


----------



## MindySue (Jul 21, 2007)

lol.


----------



## rejectstar (Jul 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Sheikah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey Amanda what is your family going to say now huh??? They didn't believe in you but here you are, you are on the show!! You made it! Wow I'm so happy. Tell us what they say when you break the news! LOL, exactly what I was thinking!! I had such a big smile on my face when I read that you got the call, Amanda



Good luck! I have to watch this show now!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 21, 2007)

Ok, I have two questions:

1. When does it air?

2. Can we vote multiple times?

CONGRATS, btw!!!


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok, I have two questions:
1. When does it air?

2. Can we vote multiple times?

CONGRATS, btw!!!

















It airs once a week, every week in October with the finale on Halloween. I am not sure about the voting rules??


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 21, 2007)

Ugh . . . I hate that I'm in Canada!!!

But like I said before, I know alot of people online, so I'm going to tell everyone I know from the states to get to voting when the time comes!!!


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yup.....I basically had to disclose everything about myself...nothing interesting really. The most scandalous part...I got a warrant once for failing to appear in court...wee-u wee-u....I took care of it like 2 days later.

Celly: I am totally stealing Wee-U from you....I love it.

Haha, oh I love it too. Take it with you on the show...
"Wee-U [under your breath say: copyrighted by Celly], Drag Patrol."

I hope I don't have to see you on like, VH1's top reality moments and have it be something scandelous. God knows we don't need another Omorosa-ha-ha. Sike. It better be on top reality hotties... hollar!


----------



## Ricci (Jul 21, 2007)

Well Hun OMG Congrats I read every page here ,, Im am so freaking excited for you... If u become famous how cool would that be?? I mean omg!!

Anyhow I did find a lady that is just as beautiful as u Bene .. no offence.. guess who she is!!


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 21, 2007)

Is that a green Klignon next to her ?


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 21, 2007)

It's Cassandra Peterson!! Love it!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It airs once a week, every week in October with the finale on Halloween. I am not sure about the voting rules?? Well, I'll be voting as much as they let me! lol!


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 21, 2007)

Last night I watched Elvira Mistress of the Dark....I forgot how freaking funny that movie is!! There were so many jokes that I had overlooked before. Elvira really is a comic genius!


----------



## KristieTX (Jul 22, 2007)

OMG Amanda! How freaking cool is this? I am sooooo unbelievably excited for you!!!!! I know you'll win! I am DEFINITELY watching the show and will vote for you as much as humanly possible.


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 22, 2007)

I just found out the show airs Oct. 13.

I found this video from the "Casket Call"

cbs2.com - Video Library


----------



## MindySue (Jul 22, 2007)

aw manders i was hoping you'd be in it!


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 22, 2007)

Oooooh I'm so excited to watch it now! We still have like 3 months, no? Poo.


----------



## cyberfemme (Jul 22, 2007)

I just finished reading about 6 pages to catch up to see if you got in and .. Congratulations Amanda! How exciting this must be for you!

You looked so beautiful in the pics you posted. You even look pretty just sitting there waiting for your turn. lol Congrats again!


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 23, 2007)

So the show just emailed me and asked if I could come out on Weds for a promo and music video shoot. Wow, they must think I live in LA???? I really wanted to do it, but my one of my Best Friends is getting married in a week and I will be out of town for a week and a half. Soo...really there's no way I could do it. PLus...I'm still broke from the last flight I paid for.

I guess they don't give much notice huh??


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah...I would but I have to throw my friend her Bachelorette party and help her with her last minute stuff....I'm sure all of the other Elvira-ettes who didn't make the show will go. I'm bummed but..sheesh...the airfare adds up.


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh no, that sucks. You'll win the whole thing anyway



so it doesn't matter. You could stay w/ me tho


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh no, that sucks. You'll win the whole thing anyway



so it doesn't matter. You could stay w/ me tho



Awww thanks!! I am the Maid of Honor though...so she's counting on me. I have a whole agenda of things lined up for me once I get there...haha.


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh yeah, I forgot you mentioned a wedding. Have fun!


----------



## Ricci (Jul 23, 2007)

Cant u call them and tell them your broke?

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Awww thanks!! I am the Maid of Honor though...so she's counting on me. I have a whole agenda of things lined up for me once I get there...haha.


----------



## bluebird26 (Jul 23, 2007)

That's so cool Amanda!! You're so loyal to your friend, what a sweetheart, I'm so selfish I think I'd cancell everything on my agenda for that promo, ahaha.

I'm pretty sure you're the next Elvira!


----------



## Ricci (Jul 23, 2007)

Aww that sucks I wanted Amanda to get famous and Ill get her autograph


----------



## Estrelinha (Jul 23, 2007)

If you're not in a bigger city, they probably assume that you're near or close to L.A. SOCAL folk tend to think that California is centered around their (lower and thus inferior) chunk of the state  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 23, 2007)

That sucks, Manders.

So you won't be in ads and promos, basically?

Aslong as it doesn't affect the outcome - then you can do without.

I know I would be thinking about it during the wedding. Haha.


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 23, 2007)

No, it's totally fine... I am sure they will use some of the content from the actual show for promos too. Besides there were tons of Elviras....they won't miss me. I'm still gonna do the show, just not the initial promo.


----------



## Ricci (Jul 23, 2007)

So ur actaully gonna be on the show?

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No, it's totally fine... I am sure they will use some of the content from the actual show for promos too. Besides there were tons of Elviras....they won't miss me. I'm still gonna do the show, just not the initial promo.


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So ur actaully gonna be on the show? Yeah!! I'm still on the show..I just can't shoot the promo on Weds. They told me last night! I am still broke from the other flight and hotel stay. Plus I have to be in a Wedding soon and will be out of town Weds all the way through August 5th. But I'm still on the show!! This is just the teaser promo. Not the actual foortage or anything.


----------



## Ricci (Jul 23, 2007)

Ohh good im glad u made the showw!!


----------



## CubNan (Jul 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The contract was over 40 pages long....errrrr..... Hope you had a good attorney review it. These shows don't play games.


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jul 24, 2007)

Congratulations!!! I can't wait to see the show.


----------



## BeneBaby (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey Gals...Here's a mini-montage of one of my interviews....

YouTube - The Lowdown at the Elvira auditions


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 1, 2007)

Woooo!!!






You look so great!!


----------



## Lia (Aug 1, 2007)

What is that thing wearing the boobs almost outside her skimpy outfit? Seems like she's applying to a porn video.

I'm still seeing it, but so far you look the most beautiful - unfortunately my computer has no sound;


----------



## dixiewolf (Aug 1, 2007)

Some of those girls look nothing like Elvira, like they didnt try. The boob girl was so weird. Amanda for the win!


----------



## La_Mari (Aug 1, 2007)

You look AWESOME Amanda. I expected your voice to be a little deeper for some reason. But you sound so cute


----------



## Sheikah (Aug 1, 2007)

OMG the boob errmmm thing! And the blonde one, I hated the blonde one. You were the best Amanda!

Hey Manders, the second part of the vid is there too!


----------



## MindySue (Aug 1, 2007)

That guy was a jackass haha. I loved it manders. Wish you were in it more!

You're so cute yet sexy elvira-like at the same time!

by the way you are way hotter than that skank he was in love with..yuck!!

you reminded me of amy lee there


----------



## jayleelah (Aug 1, 2007)

Congratulations Amanda! you look so beautiful! cameras love you. I'm so glad you're in the show!

there are only two beautiful girls, there's this girl with the hearts flying around her lol and you.

Wtf is that blond doing there? What about her hair? Didn't she hear about conditioning????


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 1, 2007)

Haha. I love that girl at the end, "I'm a b*tch, I like comedy." I would so say something like that.

Manders, I too thought you had a deeper voice and out pops white girl. Haha. I keed. You're hotter in person.

Team Amanda, all the way


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 1, 2007)

Oh wow, you look absolutely amazing! How cute do you wanna be!?


----------



## Karren (Aug 1, 2007)

Very cool!! You look fantastic!!! I concure with everyone else!!! You'd make a great Elvira!!! Your competition looks pretty lame... lol

Karren


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 1, 2007)

Hottness, Amanda!


----------



## Estrelinha (Aug 1, 2007)

I thought Angelica was a good candidate until she started saying her 2nd sentence of the clip. The darker girl in the Rob Zombie threads seems like competition, but based on the video it's really you and her who seem to not be mentally vacant and good candidates for the show.

I though the grungy blonde was funny. It's obvious she wasn't too serious about the whole thing if she was there as a candidate.


----------



## BeneBaby (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!

Yeah...I kinda have a small valley girl voice??? I'm from Cali, what can I say!


----------



## Lia (Aug 1, 2007)

You have a cute voice


----------



## KatJ (Aug 1, 2007)

You looked even more amazing in the video than the pics lead us to believe. And, I too, was surprised by your small valley girl voice. I think we all kinda expected a slightly more seductive (?) voice.


----------



## Scarlette (Oct 24, 2007)

Did anyone actually vote for any of the three remaining? Umm.. hate to say it, but I am not voting for anyone.


----------



## MissMissy (Oct 24, 2007)

so what are you being judged..can anyone catch me up to speed. that is pretty exciting thought... congrats.. bring pictures for us


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Oct 24, 2007)

YAY!! SO happy for ya girl! Congrats!


----------



## chocobon (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh wow!! Congrats Amanda!!


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow!! Very awesome. Good luck


----------



## Lia (Oct 29, 2007)

The show already was aired


----------



## MakeUpbyAthena (Oct 29, 2007)

ok, omg, i read it from page 1 to 16

CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## fawp (Oct 29, 2007)

OMG, that's so cool! Congrats!!


----------



## MACmaniac (Oct 29, 2007)

CONGRATS!!! How exciting!! Can't wait to see you on the show!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Oct 29, 2007)

You go girl!


----------

